# Availible in illinois



## Midwest BuildIt Inc (Nov 14, 2004)

I am subbed to a local company for the year, but would be willing to drive an hour or so to go help out some where if needed . seems like the snow always goes around me. im avialible 24/7 if theres no plowing to do here . i have a 96 dodge 2500 with a 8.2 boss v, and comm. insurance. also possibly a second truck for night time work.. call me at: 630-768-8427
e-mail [email protected]
thanks , Bryan


----------



## Midwest BuildIt Inc (Nov 14, 2004)

Still Available


----------



## Vaughn Schultz (Nov 18, 2004)

I am so in, also!!


----------



## ExplorerPlow (Dec 12, 2004)

grass buster im thinkin of going tomorrow, if i do you want to go with might as well make it a caravan down there
Same with you BNC, you going to go down and see what you can come up with?

chris



EDIT: Sorry Wrong Post


----------



## Vaughn Schultz (Nov 18, 2004)

*I want to go*

Call Me (630) 750 -2333


----------



## z_plow_master (Nov 19, 2003)

i like the idea too, a carvan of plow trucks all way there  , i am in 630-816-8991


----------

